# F@H on a netbook?



## SirJangly (Sep 17, 2009)

My 1000he is just sitting there until the RN program begins next week.  Would it help significantly, or is it not worth the time?  Thanks in advance mates


----------



## SneakySnake (Sep 17, 2009)

Unless you need that extra little tiny bit, it won't be worth it. You;d probably only get a few hundred points a day, if that


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2009)

I doubt that you would get even a few hundred PPD, when I was running F@H on my Thinkpad T40 (1.6ghz Pentium M), I only got around ~150 PPD, so you might be able to get ~100 PPD.  I really wouldn't consider that to be worth it.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure on this, but IIRC my EeePC 1000HA did 300PPD with the SMP client on some WU.  Been a while since I've run it, but yea, it isn't much.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. Not fully into this stuff, but I run it on my main rig when I can


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2009)

You would get more work done if you ran WCG on it. Most of us distributed computing donators run WCG to crunch work units with the processor and the gpu folding client to fold work units with graphics cards


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 18, 2009)

So WCG is totally separate from F@H?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> So WCG is totally separate from F@H?



Yep.  WCG uses the BOINC manager, which is far superior to the way F@H does things.  With F@H, you have to have separate clients installed for the CPU and GPU, and it's a pain in the ass to set up the SMP client, with BOINC, you install it, and it will run as many work units as there are cores, no extra setup required.  What many people here do is run Folding@home on their GPUs, and then WCG on the CPUs.  This is the most efficient use of resources, as F@H is GPU-optimized and WCG only runs on CPUs


----------

